# Does everyone's Bose Speakers and Window Regulators stop working?



## sanford7575 (May 23, 2006)

I have a 92 Maxima SE and I have two very annoying problems.

1st problem, my drivers side rear window just stop working out of the blue yesterday. It wouldn't go up all the way and stopped at about 3 quarters. It seems as though the window motor still works (I can hear it try to move the window when I push the button), but it seems as if the window is off track or something. I can also pull the glass up the rest of the way with my hands, but then it just slides back down into the door.

Is this the dreaded window regulator problem? How easy is this to replace? How much should I expect to pay for a new regulator if I do it myself? 

2nd problem, my Bose system is totally screwed up. I replaced the factory head unit with a CD/Cassette combo from Sanyo that I got from Crutchfield. They also sent me this adapter that interfaces with the factory wiring so that I can play my head unit through the Bose set up. Everything is set up correctly except for the fact that only the fron drivers side speaker is functioning. The rear speakers give me nothing but static and the front right is barely audible. 

I've now purchased kenwood speakers and want to replace the factory Bose speakers in the rear. Is there any way for me to splice/hack into the Bose Amp/Speaker wiring and just hook up new speakers? If not, is it possible to remove the rear Bose Speakers and Amps, attach 6.5s, and wire them using the pre existing speaker wires that terminated at the Amps? Is there anyone who has successfully replaced the rear Bose Speakers and head unit withou re-wiring the entire set up?


----------



## blackonblack (Jul 7, 2006)

About the window - it sounds like the glass just came off the regulator itself. Rear windows rearly suffer from regulator issues, as opposed to the front windows.

About the radio - I don't know - many installers say that those amplifiers don't work with aftermarket stuff. I don't know why that would be but I've never attempted to hook them up. As it stands the bose amps are still harnessed to the car, but they are not connected to the stereo or the speakers.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Both are common problems.
the Bose it is normally the amp at the speaker that goes not the speaker itself.
I sell the window regulators with some regularity.


----------

